# Xenon



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Athletic enhancement: Breathe it in | The Economist


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Apparently the Russian Olympians were all using Xenon. They certainly looked HID!


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

so what? 

It is legal, it is undetectable. Nothing wrong with using it. In case you're envious, don't splatter it around.  

Triple podium in 50 km race and Sundby screwed - nothing can be more perfect ever


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I would think this would show up on a cyclists bio card. Especially if it really doubled EPO. 

Now where is this stuff sold???


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

So this is found in Sky? whoops, I mean "the sky".


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

love4himies said:


> So this is found in Sky? whoops, I mean "the sky".


well the sky is easier reached by tall riders. nice avatar picture btw


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

den bakker said:


> well the sky is easier reached by tall riders. nice avatar picture btw


Touche. That made me laugh.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Where can I buy it?!!??!??


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> Where can I buy it?!!??!??


From the macabre russian military, for sure.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

WADA investigating claims that Russian athletes used xenon. Technically it is illegal as it aims to manipulate EPO levels. 

Wada to act over Russia 'gas' claims - BBC Sport


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Aww man. I read that as Xenu, and gave all my money to Scientology in hopes of a performance boost. Imagine my disappointment...


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Alaska Mike said:


> Aww man. I read that as Xenu, and gave all my money to Scientology in hopes of a performance boost. Imagine my disappointment...


Xena. The Warrior Princess has taken up cycling. 
Weapons and armor could spice up cycling.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe add a voice test to the bio-passport:





Resemblance to past TDF winner is merely a coincidence


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

It will be interesting to see what happens to these Russian athletes in the long term. Will they become XE dependent? Similar to hormone supplements like testosterone. Cancer? 

Just a matter of time before we read a Darwin award about some cyclist who thought he could MacGyver the process.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

woodys737 said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens to these Russian athletes in the long term. Will they become XE dependent? Similar to hormone supplements like testosterone. Cancer?
> 
> Just a matter of time before we read a Darwin award about some cyclist who thought he could MacGyver the process.


Smoking cigarettes also raises hct. As does living at altitude. 

I wonder if Xenon works via a similar mechanism.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> Smoking cigarettes also raises hct. As does living at altitude.
> 
> I wonder if Xenon works via a similar mechanism.


No idea. Just read inhaling mix of XE/O2 increases bodies EPO production which increases RBC count. So I guess research how RBC are generated. All three can lead to a hypoxic condition so maybe that is one of the factors needed...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

BikeLockHolmes said:


> Or maybe nothing bad at all will befall them? That possibility never occurred to you! Right?
> 
> Tell me, friend. Why do people always wish the worse-case scenario on others, simply because others do things that they themselves don't do?
> 
> Nevermind! Enjoy your schadenfreude!


not sure it has much to do with schadenfreude. Has there been effective performance enhancing drugs without side effects? Addiction/reliance on performance enhancing drugs is known as well.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

BikeLockHolmes said:


> Or maybe nothing bad at all will befall them? That possibility never occurred to you! Right?
> 
> Tell me, friend. Why do people always wish the worse-case scenario on others, simply because others do things that they themselves don't do?
> 
> Nevermind! Enjoy your schadenfreude!


Not sure how you came to the dreaded schadenfreude conclusion but, non sequitur comes to mind. I was merely questioning. Not wishing. 

Yikes. You're creepy.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

den bakker said:


> not sure it has much to do with schadenfreude. Has there been effective performance enhancing drugs without side effects? Addiction/reliance on performance enhancing drugs is known as well.


It really depends on how you're going to define side effects. 

I drink beet juice and eat plenty of beets. I'm not sure if it really works but doing so (and having a healthy diet overall) boosts my confidence. I suppose if I unwillingly had to stop eating beets I might feel like I was missing something; I might lose some confidence. Would that be psychological addiction? A PED side effect?


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

woodys737 said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens to these Russian athletes in the long term. Will they become XE dependent? Similar to hormone supplements like testosterone. Cancer?


How would you know? And didn't it happen to anyone that there was nothing unusual in skiers' and biathletes' performance?

Vylegzhanin, Legkov, Chernousov all have quite respectable positions in WC standings. Kryukov is one of most successful sprinters not just now but for the last 4-5 years, he's an Olympic champion and is regular on WC podiums. The first three had quite good performance in skiathlon, and, excluding Cologna with a broken ski and DNS-ed Hellner that kinda leaves us with only Russians, Swedes and Sundby to contest any race. Norway was all fookt up during the Games except for Hattestad and Sundby hence the second place in the relay and top three places in 50km fir Russians.

In comparison to more or less stable Russians, Duerr was quite suspicious this year and proved himself a doper.

Russian women's team - there is just nothing to discuss. They are stable, no ups and downs and the results are purely despicable.

Biathlon: russian men relay team that won the Games - all four of them are in top-12 in WC standings. Little wonder they beat the others since Norway shot themselves in the foot four times and France was nowhere near.

Women's team got two EPO positives and with the case of Starykh it looks the same as with Duerr, young wonder on high. Yurieva - old proved doper although it didn't help her anyway. Everyone else had their ups and downs, with ocassional podiums since it's biathlon - practically everyone in top 30 might have a good shot for a podium. The second place in relay was quite a surprise but with a little help from others who were not able to contest and performed even more poorly, Belarus actually had had the best chances for the second place but they were ruined during the first leg.

By the way, according to norwegian news sites and papers: Xenon is really nice to blame for the failure of men's Norway team, kinda clears their conscience


----------

